# Kaffeine-mozilla-plugin kennt video/divx nicht

## hampel

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir die letzten Tage KDE auf mein Gentoo Laptop aufgespielt und bin z.Z damit beschaeftigt, dass video plugin von kaffeine in konqueror zu integrieren. Kaffeine selber spielt divx Dateien ab, nur eben das plugin nicht. Ich musste das plugin manuell in Konqueror einfuegen (Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins -> add new path -> scan). Wenn ich nun unter plugins auf das kaffeine plugin gehe, wird mir video/divx nicht angezeigt, was dazu fuehrt, dass ich eben dieses Format nicht abspielen kann. Als USE-Flags habe ich xvid in meiner make.conf stehen.

Weiss jemand rat, wie ich dem plugin beibringen kann, auch divx dateien abzuspielen?

Danke im Vorraus

EDIT: Ich hab auch nochmal im englischem Forum gepostet.https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-834724-highlight-.html

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

Kaffeine benutzt die xine-lib um Videos abzuspielen. Also welche Formate abspielbar sind, hängt davon ab, welche Unterstützung in diese eingebaut ist. Soweit ich das sehe, gibt es für xine-lib aber gar kein USE-Flag "xvid".

Welche Flags Du dort genau braucht, kann ich Dir leider nicht genau sagen, ich glaube, das dürfte mit den "win32codes" abgedeckt sein.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## hampel

```
pimetheus michael # emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1  USE="X a52 aac alsa css directfb dts flac mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl oss sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis win32codecs xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -ipv6 -jack -libcaca -mmap -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB                                                                                

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Sorry, meine Antwort bezog sich mehr oder weniger nur auf die Sache mit den USE-Flags, wenn Du ja eigentlich DivX-Videos abspielen kannst, sollte es daran eigentlich nicht liegen (wie hast Du die win32codecs eigentlich da reinbekommen? Ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin, habe 64-bit System, da sind die mal noch auf testing...).

Hast Du mal die Dateizuordnungen in den Einstellungen vom Konqueror überprüft?

Kann Dir leider doch nicht richtig helfen,

viele Grüße und noch viel Erfolg,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## hampel

wie der name des paketes sagt, win32codecs  :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Das Paket habe ich auch gefunden, nur irgendwie bringe ich xine-lib nicht dazu, das entsprechende USE-Flag anzunehmen, aber das ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich das Problem, um das es geht :-)

----------

